#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Αλλαγή όψεων σε κατάστημα

## JOUEL

Για να κάνω μια αλλαγή όψεων σε κατάστημα πρέπει να βγάλω άδεια ή μπορώ και με μικρής  κλίμακας? Αν πάω να κάνω αναθεώρηση φακέλου θα μου ζητήσουν βεβαίωση στατικής επάρκειας ? είναι ένα κατάστημα 50τμ σε πολυκατοικία με αδεια το ' 59

----------


## Xάρης

Η περίπτωση λβ) της §2 του άρθρου 29 του Ν.4495/17, 
"*επεμβάσεις στις όψεις κτηρίων για την τροποποίηση ή τη διάνοιξη νέων ανοιγμάτων*, εφόσον δεν θίγεται ο φέρων οργανισμός και οι επεμβάσεις δεν αντίκεινται σε ειδικότερες διατάξεις.*επεμβάσεις στις όψεις κτηρίων για την τροποποίηση ή τη διάνοιξη νέων ανοιγμάτων*, εφόσον δεν θίγεται ο φέρων οργανισμός και οι επεμβάσεις δεν αντίκεινται σε ειδικότερες διατάξεις" 
νομίζω ότι σε καλύπτει.

Για να δεις αν απαιτείτια μελέτη στατικής επάρκειας μετά τις αλλαγές στις όψεις θα πρέπει να διαβάσεις αυτό:
Y.A. ΔΝΣγ/34033Π.Ε./ΦΝ 275 (ΦΕΚ 350/Β΄/17.02.2016)
Έχει σημασία αν καθαιρείς τοίχους ή όχι.

----------

